# Women: Anyone's Hashi symptoms change with menstrual cycle?



## Babecakes136843

X


----------



## sjmjuly

Yep. Count me in too. I was just diagnosed a few weeks ago and I am still trying to get a grip on what my body is doing.
I just started taking meds so I haven't even adjusted to them yet and then BOOM. Here comes my period. It throws my into hyper too, then WAYYYY into hypo. I hate it.


----------



## mjcrollard

I have been looking for info on this for a long time, so glad to read someone else may understand what I am going through. Although I don 't have Hashim (diagnosed with Graves) I have the same issue when my period comes around. My heart goes crazy, the anxiety and nervous fear freaks me out.... it seems to last about 10ish days and I sm back to feeling pretty good. I take a beta blocked for the palpitations and even that doesn't help during this time.

I hope you are able to find some relief. I need to ask my endo if raising my beta blocked dose during menses would be helpful.

Good luck


----------



## lainey

The estrogen hormones bind to thyroid hormones, while the progesterones tend to release them.

As these hormones wax and wane during your monthly cycle, it makes perfect sense that you notice a change in your energy levels associated with it.

This is also why changes drugs you may be taking such as birth control may result in changes in your replacement. Other drugs that mimic these hormones can have an impact as well.


----------



## surge

I have a very similar situation, though I fluctuate weekly-- the month isn't halved for me as you describe-- but the hyper symptoms are always big around the start of my period and I am THE MOST IRRITABLE PERSON IN THE WORLD. I stare at my lovely, lovely children and wonder in my head, "why are you talking right now?" It takes a lot of deep breaths to get through the week. My husband thinks about divorcing me and I think about failing a student or two just to teach them a lesson, and then poof! I feel tired and happy again and filled with love and tolerance. Oh boy.


----------



## jenny v

Sometimes it just sucks to be a woman, doesn't it?? 

I'm on Seasonale (one of those every three months you get a period birth control pills) and have been for years now and I'll stop taking it when they pry it from my cold, dead hands. Before, I turned into a raging lunatic every month with super heavy bleeding and cramps that needed prescription pain killers. I still get cramps and get pretty cranky, but it's nothing I can't handle. I'm lucky that they have worked for me so well.

What's weird is that every other cycle or so, I tend to swing hyper, but all other times I'm okay.


----------



## nvsmom

I am new to being treated, and I think I'm still underdosed on my meds so I'm not sure how relevant my answers are, but I get very hypo feeling before my period starts and then on the first day or two, once I'm past the cramps, I feel fine for 2-4 days. I actually have a bit of energy and am more cheerful (harder to irritate LOL) but then I switch back to tired which again peaks (and I feel like a slug) a day or two before my period.... perhaps this will change when my hormone levels get more balanced.


----------



## Mel1031

I have the implanon birth control because I was having like bad cramps and heavy bleading. Kidney issues and like bad depression on my period. Now I don't have one at all. But it makes me wonder since heavy flow is a part of hashimotos if that's what was causing it.


----------

